
Legal Systems very different from ours, because I just made them up - haltingproblem
https://slatestarcodex.com/2020/03/30/legal-systems-very-different-from-ours-because-i-just-made-them-up/
======
frettchen
This is easily one of the most amusing things I've read in a long while -
clever, refreshing, no political/moral posturing, and still lightly thought-
provoking.

------
haltingproblem
I wonder what ideas can be adopted at the local or state level in the US. Cars
already have liability and collision insurance similar to grievance and
medical insurance as outlined in the Sanzorre example.

Flight insurance is similar but does not insulate the airlines. Would this
work for workplace or patients i.e. workers and patients get grievance
insurance in th US?

